# Dull Nordicas



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got a set of HotRod Nitrous's. When dialed in, these skis rip. They're fast and hold and edge well. Lately, they've been skiing like a pair of rentals. They skied fast, but the edge hold was crap. 

I then read Root's post in another thread:



> 1* base 2* side is factory default



Gee, could my filing at 0 on the side and base be an issue? Yep. And, my subpar tuning table isn't helping. Brought em in today to the tuner at the mountain. He and I looked over the edges. Again, the 0 wasn't helping...and I'm not getting a good file along the sides of the edges; you could see where the file wasn't hitting. And he confirmed Root's bevel angles. 

So, lesson learned. Maybe this'll help someone else out. 

I'll report later this weekend when I get them back.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

were you filing them "free hand" or did you have a thingy like this -


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

Base I free hand using just a file. Sides I use a guide just like that...set @ zero. D'oh. May be time to just have the shop do them every so often. Without a good tuning table, I might as well just yell at myself: "you're doing it wrong Glenn."


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> were you filing them "free hand" or did you have a thingy like this -


That's what I use.  I usually hit it with the blue stone 1st then a follow up with the red.  Once or twice a season, I expose all new metal via the file.  Usually after hitting a bunch of rocks.  Next time I file, I'm going to increase the side bevel to 3*.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got a couple of these, I've got more confidence in the fixed angle than the multi tool.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2011)

Picked em up today. The edges look a lot cleaner. Test them tomorrow...can't wait.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 29, 2011)

when i first started tuning or when unsure of edge angle i take a sharpie to the edge. sharpen til its gone... i don;t use any files, just diamond stones


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2011)

Bring 'em over the next time you need some tuning.  The goods for doing it up right are in the closet across from the hottub,  and I know you know that I've always got plenty of "requisite tuning beers"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got a couple of these, I've got more confidence in the fixed angle than the multi tool.



where'd you buy that?  What angle are you using?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> where'd you buy that?  What angle are you using?



Tognar: http://tognar.com/bevel_edge_base_side_steel_tools_guides_ski_snowboard.html#side

I've got a 1 degree and a 3 degree.


----------



## roark (Jan 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got a couple of these, I've got more confidence in the fixed angle than the multi tool.



This. Those multi-angle thingys are crap IMHO. Obviously you need a clamp as well.



deadheadskier said:


> where'd you buy that?  What angle are you using?



also check artech, NH family run. Artech brand is fine.

For the sides I use a set of stones - blue cutting then a series of white polishing to maintain the edge after every or every other outing. File maybe once a season.

Minimal touch up of the base angles - don't want to take away material and end up base high.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Bring 'em over the next time you need some tuning.  The goods for doing it up right are in the closet across from the hottub,  and I know you know that I've always got plenty of "requisite tuning beers"



That sounds like a solid idea! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That sounds like a solid idea! :beer:



so how did they ski with the shop tune?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll have to wait until next weekend. My wife was a bit tired yesterday, so we called it a day early. I didn't want to see her get hurt; seems most times, you take a bit spill when you're not 100%. We spent the morning on demo skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> We spent the morning on demo skis.



anything worth mentioning?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anything worth mentioning?



LOL, nevermind, i see the thread now.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

Ironically, I was just as excited to test my skis as I was the demo skis. But I now have something to look forward to next weekend. Oh that...and hopfully a foot+ of snow. ; )


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

Let em rip today....much better. They still skid a bit on ice, but I'm used to my twins. The twins are a bit narrower and the bindings are more forward...so they're really turny. But t he tune helped the Nordicas a lot.  So far, money well spent.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2011)

Since conditions have been more winterlike than spring like, I really noticed some skidding with the Nordicas lately. I may have to take Jeff up on his offer and get these dialed in before next season. The tune the shop did worked great, but didn't last long at all. I'm kind bummed.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Since conditions have been more winterlike than spring like, I really noticed some skidding with the Nordicas lately. I may have to take Jeff up on his offer and get these dialed in before next season. The tune the shop did worked great, but didn't last long at all. I'm kind bummed.



And I still have a PBR Tallboy or 2 in the cooler! (Although next saturday after glade-iator + winter brewers fest we might not be exactly in the best of "tuning condition" and could make them worse!  )


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> The tune the shop did worked great, but didn't last long at all. I'm kind bummed.



That's the thing the sharper your tune (more importantly the more edge bevel) the quicker you lose it. There's just less metal and it gets worn down faster ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's the thing the sharper your tune (more importantly the more edge bevel) the quicker you lose it. There's just less metal and it gets worn down faster ...


Yeah, after 2-3 days on the hard stuff, I'm re-tuning regardless.  I've gone 4-5 days I I've always regretted it.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff...maybe we'll have to do this post Tough Mudder. As in a few weeks after. LOL! 

Yeah, maybe I just need to hit them more often. I used get more time out of the sharpenings though. Oh well. The skis are a few years old now.


----------

